# DIY advice needed..



## potsy (12 Jun 2020)

Hi, have had a new door fitted to an old brick shed and need some advice with regards getting it painted. 

Can someone advise on what is needed paint/undercoat wise? 

Cheers.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (12 Jun 2020)

Presumably a wooden door.
If you want it to remain wooden colour, I'd use Osmo exterior oil, gives a great tough finish and easy to put on.
If you want a colour, you'll need a primer (most double up as an undercoat and most are water based). Easy to put on, but take care you get good coverage. (Top tip, when using water based paint, wash your brush first, stops paint sticking and makes much easier to clean when done).
For the top coat I prefer an oil based paint, I find it much more durable. Trickier to get on cleanly and takes longer to dry but worth it.
Don't forget under the door (with the oil you can get coverage using a soaked rag).


----------



## Hudson1984 (12 Jun 2020)

standard cuprinol always works for me. plus you get a decent range of colours. We painted our summerhouse using this 5 years ago. Still looks ok now


----------



## Kestevan (12 Jun 2020)

Paint it black


----------



## Globalti (12 Jun 2020)

Try to paint every surface so as to seal the wood and reduce swelling and shrinkage with weather, which will crack the paint and evetually rot.

A hard gloss paint might not be the right idea - think about using a woodstain, which will allow the timber to breathe.


----------



## slowmotion (12 Jun 2020)

Slightly round over the edges of the door with sandpaper. Paint tends to pull away from sharp edges.


----------



## Paulus (12 Jun 2020)

Kestevan said:


> Paint it black


Like a Rolling Stone ?


----------



## potsy (12 Jun 2020)

Does a woodstain still need an undercoat/primer or is that all is needed?


----------



## kiwifruit (12 Jun 2020)

potsy said:


> Does a woodstain still need an undercoat/primer or is that all is needed?


If using woodstains there’s no need to undercoat or primer. Woodstains does come in Matt and Satin finish.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (12 Jun 2020)

potsy said:


> Does a woodstain still need an undercoat/primer or is that all is needed?


I meant if you want a colour like red or yellow on the door, then you'll need primer/undercoat. If using a woodstain then no primer needed. I'd still recommend Osmo oil, it's not cheap, but there's a reason for that. If your door has any sort of interesting grain pattern the oil really brings it out. 
Ps if you do use oil you can brush it on or use a rag. If you use a rag, don't chuck the rag screwed up into a corner as it can spontaneously combust!


----------



## kiwifruit (12 Jun 2020)

Osmo is really good and goes a long way, if using Osmo get the UV protection for outside doors. As @Tail End Charlie said is not cheap.


----------



## Salty seadog (13 Jun 2020)

slowmotion said:


> Slightly round over the edges of the door with sandpaper. Paint tends to pull away from sharp edges.



Genius tip.


----------



## midlife (13 Jun 2020)

Does the door come on and off easily? Always found painting doors easier when they are flat.


----------



## slowmotion (13 Jun 2020)

Salty seadog said:


> Genius tip.


I think it's something to do with surface tension behaviour in liquids. I could well be wrong...it was a while since I went to physics classes.


----------



## potsy (13 Jun 2020)

Thanks for the help everyone, I went with some Cuprinol wood stain in the end, job done today. 

Had 2 coats but may give it a 3rd if it looks like it needs it. 

I'm no painter but it's not a bad job


----------

